# Casio Reference Guide



## owillis28 (Oct 15, 2007)

Found this on the internet while trying to track down a manual. Thought it might be of some use to others

owillis


----------



## tawlk (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks! Looks better than that one you get with the calculator...


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

I am still wondering why the heck they banned the other Casio. It was a heck of a calc to manage rectangular and polar.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 16, 2007)

I've got my trusty fx-115MS from the PE right here at my desk.

Aso still got my fx-991s from high school calc in 1995.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 18, 2007)

The 115-ES was a great calculator, and I use it every day. I wish NCEES would explain why they banned it - I can't see any obvious way it could be used to subvert the exam. I also downloaded the manual from that one, too, and printed it out nice and big to take with me on exam day. Never used it (the manual), but it was comforting to know it was there.


----------

